# Mantis photo gallery



## Hilly (Jan 5, 2006)

Found this gallery with some funny, if not unique photos. Thought I'd share.

Sorry if this has been posted here before?

http://www.pbase.com/erichmangl/mantis

Hilly


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 5, 2006)

Those are the coolest mantid pictures I have ever seen :shock: Thanks for the post! 8)


----------



## Ian (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey, nice find!! Lovin the one of the mantis sitting at the table, thats great  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2006)

Somebody has too much time on their hands with photoshop. Pretty funny though.


----------



## Ian (Jan 6, 2006)

noooo...those are all real photos you know Rick....


----------



## Rib (Jan 6, 2006)

OMG! What species is that?!?!?!!? I want to have dinner with my Mantids!


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Jan 6, 2006)

It's Bruncheon supperistus


----------

